# New rental laws



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I've just managed to rent a flat out - after it was standing empty for ages, but some issues were raised with recent changes in the law. 

Has any one else heard of these changes or can shed any light on the current situation?


The automatic right to renew for a further 4 years (making 5 in total) has now gone. The new rule seems to be a renewal of 3 years plus optionally another 1 - this I really do not understand
To get rid of a non-paying tenant is now much easier. One does not have to use the judicial system but simply have to go to a notaire and then present the subsequent documentation to the tenant and the police.

There were other changes but I can't seem to recall them all now.

Does anyone know if there is somewhere that we can find these changes?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I've just managed to rent a flat out - after it was standing empty for ages, but some issues were raised with recent changes in the law.
> 
> Has any one else heard of these changes or can shed any light on the current situation?
> 
> ...


there's nothing in the LAU about the first point - it still says the same as last time I looked at it- no sign of recent amendments


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> there's nothing in the LAU about the first point - it still says the same as last time I looked at it- no sign of recent amendments





djfwells said:


> This might be what you are looking for
> >> Cabinet announces revision in property rental law




Thanks to djfwells for this link.


----------

